# Ceramic bulb glowing



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

When I open the viv obviously the pulse stat stops pulsing and the power is increased to the bulb as the temperature drops. If I look at the bottom of the bulb when it is doing this there is an orange glow in a spiral shape. As soon as the temps are reached and the pulse stat starts flashing the glow disappears. Its a 150watt black ceramic bulb on a high range habistat pulse proportional thermostat in a ceramic holder. All new, was purchased as a kit from a member on here. Is this any thing to worry about or is this normal for a high wattage ceramic bulb?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Red123 said:


> When I open the viv obviously the pulse stat stops pulsing and the power is increased to the bulb as the temperature drops. If I look at the bottom of the bulb when it is doing this there is an orange glow in a spiral shape. As soon as the temps are reached and the pulse stat starts flashing the glow disappears. Its a 150watt black ceramic bulb on a high range habistat pulse proportional thermostat in a ceramic holder. All new, was purchased as a kit from a member on here. Is this any thing to worry about or is this normal for a high wattage ceramic bulb?
> 
> Thanks.


I had a quick search and found these threads with the same problem, could be worth looking through: victory:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/845750-black-ceramic-glowing-red.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/526190-ceramic-bulb-glow.html


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Glowing red is not normal below, it usually means one of two things, either the element wire has been cast into the bulb too close to the surface of the bulb or the element wire inside is higher powered than it should be.

There are exceptions to this rule, we make specialised bulbs at 350w, 400w and 500w and these will glow to a small extent. However a normal ceramic manufactured for use in the reptile world should not glow and you will find it will soon fail, possibly taking your thermostat with it, if it is the electronic type.


----------

